# anyone **** hunt in the U.P. by chance??



## youngtrapper89 (Oct 24, 2003)

Was just wondering if anyone hunted up here. would like to tag along one night if anyone does. sounds quite fun


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

trapper hunt quite a little give me a call 989-330-7060 were not that far apart. Dan


----------



## youngtrapper89 (Oct 24, 2003)

well thats my home town, i'm up at school in marquette


----------

